# Need help configuring GG2 with HR44 and apple AirPort Extreme on COX internet



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Total noob here. 

Just got the GG yesterday. Set up via coax. Genie and GG are connected to network, but I can't get the damn thing activated. Gives me error 65535

I have read some of the posts about port forwarding, but like I said, I am a total noob at this stuff. Can anyone give me some remedial guidance on how exactly to get all of my devices to recognize each other and/or how to forward the correct ports to get this thing working. 

I am almost ready to send this thing back and be done with it. 

Thanks.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

rrobic3 said:


> Total noob here.
> 
> Just got the GG yesterday. Set up via coax. Genie and GG are connected to network, but I can't get the damn thing activated. Gives me error 65535
> 
> ...


Don't worry about port forwarding until you get it working with the clients on your local LAN. Have you called D to activate it? Start with the PC or Mac client then work toward the iPhone / iPad clients or Android that works.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Key: if your GenieGo is connected to the Cox modem/router, your devices must connect also to that network, not the AE, unless you have it properly configured as an extender.


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

The genie (and thereby) GG are connected to my wireless network. There is some kind of disconnect tho. The app for all 3 of my devices tries to connect, then register my device (iPhone, iPad, Mac) then activate the GG. But the registration never happens. Error 65535


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

The GG should be wired into the router. Your Genie and any DVRs must directly connect to the same router. You should get a blue light on GG. 

Start with that and get everything working on the LAN. No port forwarding needed for the basic service to work.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds like it is the GG2. What color is the light on it? You may want to try and rerun the connect now network setup on the genie. It's also easier if everything is connected to the first router.


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

The GG is connected to the genie and internet thru the supplied splitter to the SWiM module.


The light is solid blue, just like it's supposed to be.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

rrobic3 said:


> The GG is connected to the genie and internet thru the supplied splitter to the SWiM module.
> 
> The light is solid blue, just like it's supposed to be.


If the GG light is blue, it's happy and talking to the mothership. You may have to check it's IP versus your PC or iPad / iPhone to be sure everybody is on the same network.


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> If the GG light is blue, it's happy and talking to the mothership. You may have to check it's IP versus your PC or iPad / iPhone to be sure everybody is on the same network.


All are 10.0.1.xx

That's why I can't understand the problem. Obv DTV cannot figure it out either. I've e been on the phone 6 times


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you not have two networks?


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

I have 1 network. Motorola modem, cox is my ISP, AirPort Extreme wireless router. 

Now that I look closer at my airport utility, it shows the devices and Mac addresses that are connected to my network. iPad, Mac, iPhone, HR44, wife's iPhone. No GG, but the light it blue

I assume since they have diff ip addresses and Mac addresses, both should show up?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

rrobic3 said:


> I have 1 network. Motorola modem, cox is my ISP, AirPort Extreme wireless router.
> 
> Now that I look closer at my airport utility, it shows the devices and Mac addresses that are connected to my network. iPad, Mac, iPhone, HR44, wife's iPhone. No GG, but the light it blue
> 
> I assume since they have diff ip addresses and Mac addresses, both should show up?


GG may show up in your DHCP tables as Nomadxxxx from its earlier name. Be sure it's on the same network IP scheme as your DVRs and iPhone / iPads.


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> GG may show up in your DHCP tables as Nomadxxxx from its earlier name. Be sure it's on the same network IP scheme as your DVRs and iPhone / iPads.


Nope. No nomad either.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Is the GG getting internet connectivity via the HR44? Is the HR44 connecting via wireless?

If so, that may be part of the issue.

I had my GG doing that originally and had issues. Not yours but the GG clients kept reporting drop off's from the network.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

rrobic3 said:


> I have 1 network. Motorola modem, cox is my ISP, AirPort Extreme wireless router.
> 
> Now that I look closer at my airport utility, it shows the devices and Mac addresses that are connected to my network. iPad, Mac, iPhone, HR44, wife's iPhone. No GG, but the light it blue
> 
> I assume since they have diff ip addresses and Mac addresses, both should show up?


Where is the connection from your router or modem- and specifically which one? to your Whole home set up?
It may be that you have in effect two networks, one visible, and the other partially hidden. As several of us have said, GG needs to be on the same network as the DVRs AND your devices (iPad, computer, iPhone)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Call DIRECTV® and request a call back of the Genie


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

As a matter of fact, call DIRECTV® and say extension 722. Wait for the IVR to do its thing, once done, try again.


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

NR4P said:


> Is the GG getting internet connectivity via the HR44? Is the HR44 connecting via wireless?
> 
> If so, that may be part of the issue.
> 
> I had my GG doing that originally and had issues. Not yours but the GG clients kept reporting drop off's from the network.


Wired connection is not an option for me.


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> Where is the connection from your router or modem- and specifically which one? to your Whole home set up?
> It may be that you have in effect two networks, one visible, and the other partially hidden. As several of us have said, GG needs to be on the same network as the DVRs AND your devices (iPad, computer, iPhone)


The GG getting the wireless signal from the genie. Thru whole home. Is there another way without running 40' of ether net cable thru my living room?

And like I said, the airport utility shows the genie and all my other devices are connected to my wireless network, but not the GG, so that may be the issue. But how do I solve the problem?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

You could always try moving the GG to the router. Use only a cat5 cable. After it reboots and the blue light is on try activating it.

If it works it may see your HR44 through the router. 

Letbus know what happens.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

NR4P said:


> You could always try moving the GG to the router. Use only a cat5 cable. After it reboots and the blue light is on try activating it.
> 
> If it works it may see your HR44 through the router.
> 
> Let us know what happens.


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

NR4P said:


> You could always try moving the GG to the router. Use only a cat5 cable. After it reboots and the blue light is on try activating it.
> 
> If it works it may see your HR44 through the router.
> 
> Letbus know what happens.


That's what I'm doing tonight. Got an extra cable from work.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rrobic3 said:


> so that may be the issue. But how do I solve the problem?





peds48 said:


> As a matter of fact, call DIRECTV® and say extension 722. Wait for the IVR to do its thing, once done, try again.


You seem to be dismissing the problem. I have run to this error a few times and the issue was the DVR was not calling home. If the GenieGo has a blue LED, it would indicate a good solid connection. What you are missing is authorizations.


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

peds48 said:


> You seem to be dismissing the problem. I have run to this error a few times and the issue was the DVR was not calling home. If the GenieGo has a blue LED, it would indicate a good solid connection. What you are missing is authorizations.


Called em. They pinged the DVR, no change

I unplugged the GG and went straight into the router. The lights all showed a connection, still would not register or authorize. I ran Ethernet straight to the genie, reset it, still no luck

I talked to their people for over an hour last night. Hopefully the engineers get back to me soon and have solved the problem or just send me a new box.

I think I have tried setting this thing up every possible way with no luck, hoping it's just a bad box.

Thx for the responses


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If your GG is getting its connection from the coax, you need to tell us how the DIRECTV® Whole Home set up is wired to either the modem or router.


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> If your GG is getting its connection from the coax, you need to tell us how the DIRECTV Whole Home set up is wired to either the modem or router.


I tried both ways.

I disconnected the GG from the coax network and plugged it straight to the router while the genie was still connected wirelessly. Lights came on like it was working, wouldn't authorize. No luck.

Then I connected the genie and the GG directly to the router via separate Ethernet cables. And turned of my wireless connection to the genie. Lights on, No luck.

Then I unplugged the ethernet from both, hooked the genie back up to the wireless network, plugged GG thru coax again, same error.

Called tech support AGAIN. no answers. They said wait for the engineers to call back on Wednesday and hopefully they will have a fix. Not holding my breath on that.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

You do have an odd issue. With your GG plugged into the router do you see the MAC listed in the router connection?

And is UPNP enabled?


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

NR4P said:


> You do have an odd issue. With your GG plugged into the router do you see the MAC listed in the router connection?
> 
> And is UPNP enabled?


The GG doesn't show in my airport utility bc it only shows devices connected wirelessly. I am going to try to ping the GG when I get home.

And yes, upnp is enabled.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

_Then I connected the genie and the GG directly to the router via separate Ethernet cables. And turned of my wireless connection to the genie. Lights on, No luck._

Did you reboot the router AND the Genie and the GG after that move?


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes. Rebooted everything. 

I just pinged the GG from my desktop and it was discovered. 

I have a feeling my issue is with the apple router. Might not be capatible with the GG

I have seen reports on the DTV forum that say people had issue and others that say there were no issues with their AirPort Extreme


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

rrobic3 said:


> The GG doesn't show in my airport utility bc it only shows devices connected wirelessly. I am going to try to ping the GG when I get home.
> And yes, upnp is enabled.


Well upnp can't actually be enabled on an AirPort Extreme.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rrobic3 said:


> I have seen reports on the DTV forum that say people had issue and others that say there were no issues with their AirPort Extreme


I also use an Airport Extreme (the latest one) and the GenieGo with no issues.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rrobic3 said:


> Well upnp can't actually be enabled on an AirPort Extreme.


One of my beefs with the Apple routers, they are great routers, but are heavily handicapped...


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

peds48 said:


> I also use an Airport Extreme (the latest one) and the GenieGo with no issues.


Did you have to do any special setup on the airport to allow the GG to work?

I am really hoping I just got a lemon and they send me a new one that works. I don't know why they didn't just do that from the get go.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rrobic3 said:


> Did you have to do any special setup on the airport to allow the GG to work?
> 
> I am really hoping I just got a lemon and they send me a new one that works. I don't know why they didn't just do that from the get go.


Yes. There are pictures that I posted some where here. Let me see if I find them


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

I searched for your handle and came across some pics of reserving the port via MAC address and forwarding the ports 8082-8083 via IP address. If that's what you are speaking of, I have tried that. Even tried making the GG the local host so all ports are opened, still no luck.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rrobic3 said:


> I searched for your handle and came across some pics of reserving the port via MAC address and forwarding the ports 8082-8083 via IP address. If that's what you are speaking of, I have tried that. Even tried making the GG the local host so all ports are opened, still no luck.


Yep, that is all that needs to be done to the AE. If that is done (and correctly), then you can be sure than the AE is not the problem


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

peds48 said:


> Yep, that is all that needs to be done to the AE. If that is done (and correctly), then you can be sure than the AE is not the problem


I set the GG to ip address 10.0.1.100, restricted the dynamic IPs to 1-85.

Forwarded the ports for that ip. No luck.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

BTW, the GG2 was New In Box? No way it was used or ever activated by anyone else?


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

NR4P said:


> BTW, the GG2 was New In Box? No way it was used or ever activated by anyone else?


I believe it was new, yes. Shipped straight from DTV.


----------



## saabstory (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you have a previous GG, or connect to another one from your laptop/device? I've seen this problem and solved it my making sure you flush your old settings. On the Mac client, down by that error code in the bottom right there's a System Info link. Click that, then Restore Factory Defaults. The app should go back to prompting you for your ID/login and start the whole client reg, GG search/find, GG activate process. 

On iphone, hit the ? (not the settings gear), then choose System Info, Restore Factory Defaults. (I haven't looked on the Dtv iPad app yet)

HTH!


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

I have done this on all devices multiple times. 

And this is my first one


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

I have an AirPort Extreme. I don't have trouble connecting to my GenieGo.


DHCP Reservation for the Genie and GenieGo (I'm assuming like almost all devices the Genie does have a different MAC for Ethernet and Wi-Fi)
Port settings as follows:


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Did you do a reservation on the genie as well, or just the GG?

I have one set for the GG, and I think I had one set for the genie as well, will try reserving both again tonight


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you set it on the Genie, it's a static IP address. I prefer that over reserving on the router, but that's just a personal pref. Either should work. And you cannot do a static address on the GG.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

rrobic3 said:


> Did you do a reservation on the genie as well, or just the GG?
> 
> I have one set for the GG, and I think I had one set for the genie as well, will try reserving both again tonight


Yes if you are hooked up via Ethernet you can go into Settings and the Network Settings and click Advanced or More or something on the Genie. Then you might or might not have to scroll down if should list your Ethernet MAC address to use in Airport Utility to reserve.
I've never setup with Wi-Fi so i don't know but it should be similar if your Genie connects via Wi-Fi.

Reserve high I think the default Airport Extreme DHCP is set to hand out addresses from 10.0.1.1 - 10.0.1.202
i used 10.0.1.241 for the genie and 10.0.1.240 for the geniego you can use whatever you want though. Hints why my port forwards use 10.0.1.240

GenieGo mac is in the settings inside the GenieGo app for iPhone and someone on the direct one as well. Run the out of home set up after you reserve addresses, forward the ports like I showed above in the pictures, and restart both the genie and geniego.

I prefer reserving them both in one place at the router vs reserving the genie at the genie and the geniego at the router.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

This could help https://www.morega-faq.com/router_port/routers/APPLE/AIRPORT_EXTREME_MAC.html


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rrobic3 said:


> Did you do a reservation on the genie as well, or just the GG?
> 
> I have one set for the GG, and I think I had one set for the genie as well, will try reserving both again tonight


All of my DIRECTV® have DHCP IP addresses and of course my GG has an IP reservation. My system works flawlessly. So static is not a requirement


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

I set up a reservation for both. Set the ports for the GG just like the pictures. Reset both devices. No dice.


----------



## rrobic3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, they finally solved the problem. They had transposed a few characters in the S/N for the GG, so they were trying to activate the wrong one. I was super pissed that it took them a week to figure it out, but everything seems to be working now. 

Thanks to all who gave input on this, I have learned a lot about my router and my genie in the past 2 weeks and hopefully I have no more problems. 

They did say that the signal between the GG and genie was not as strong as it could be, and if I continue to have any trouble they will come install a wireless DECA to increase the signal. Does this sound like something I should have them do?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Generally, wireless can be an adequate connection but unless something is wrong with your router or switch, it should never be worse than a wireless connection.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

rrobic3 said:


> Well, they finally solved the problem. They had transposed a few characters in the S/N for the GG, so they were trying to activate the wrong one. I was super pissed that it took them a week to figure it out, but everything seems to be working now.
> 
> Thanks to all who gave input on this, I have learned a lot about my router and my genie in the past 2 weeks and hopefully I have no more problems.
> 
> They did say that the signal between the GG and genie was not as strong as it could be, and if I continue to have any trouble they will come install a wireless DECA to increase the signal. Does this sound like something I should have them do?


Glad you're sorted! 
But I'd first fix the wired connection before thinking of wireless.....


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

rrobic3 said:


> Well, they finally solved the problem. They had transposed a few characters in the S/N for the GG, so they were trying to activate the wrong one. I was super pissed that it took them a week to figure it out, but everything seems to be working now.
> 
> Thanks to all who gave input on this, I have learned a lot about my router and my genie in the past 2 weeks and hopefully I have no more problems.
> 
> They did say that the signal between the GG and genie was not as strong as it could be, and if I continue to have any trouble they will come install a wireless DECA to increase the signal. Does this sound like something I should have them do?


That is so odd. I went from a GG to a GG2 and in both cases never had to give anyone the s/n. It was always automatic on line and read from the GG's during the activation from the phone or tablet.

But glad this was finally resolved.

And if you have a wireless issue, go wired so it is more reliable.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------

